# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  LG GD510 POP- ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΟΘΟΝΗΣ ΑΦΗΣ

## lakafitis

Καλησπέρα παιδια εχω το συγκεκριμενο κινητο και το πρόβλημα είναι οτι δεν μου δουλεύει η οθόνη αφής. Σε κάποιο σημείο της οθόνης του digitiser εχει εμφανιστεί ενα στίγμα σαν διάβρωση. Εχθες που το ανοιξα προσπαθησα να το καθαρίσω  χωρις επιτυχία, αλλα μετα που το έκλεισα η οθονη αφής δουλευε κανονικα. Σήμερα το πρωί ομως κανει παλι τα ίδια. Επειδη εχω βρεί καινούριο digitiser στο ebay σχετικα φθηνό, και δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν τελικα φταιει αυτο , θέλω να ρωτήσω αν εχει αντιμετωπίσει κανεις απο δω μέσα παρόμοια περίπτωση, η αν γνωρίζει κατι παραπάνω σε σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα.

----------


## rep

ολα τα κινητα με οθονη αφης καποια στιγμη βγαζουν βλαβη καποια γρηγορα lg,samsung καποια αργα νοκια ,sony ericsson καποια σπανια iphone.βαθια χτυπιματα υγρασια στις εσωτερικες στρωσεις ειναι συχνα περιπτωσεις που κανουν τα κινητα να μην δουλευουν.

----------


## lakafitis

Αρα παω για αλλαγή της οθόνης αφής. ευτυχώς 10 ευρω κανει απο οτι είδα.

----------


## leosedf

Εκτός απο τα HTC που δοκιμάστηκαν χρόνια στην αγορά και έχουν μια σχετική εμπειρία ωστε να κάνουν πιό σίγουρες κατασκευές.

----------


## lakafitis

Επανέρχομαι μετα απο καιρο στο θέμα , διοτι σήμερα άλλαξα το digitizer το οποιο παράγγείλα απο ebay , αλλα δυστηχώς η αφη εξακολουθει να μην δουλέυει καθόλου.Γνωρίζει κανείς αν έχει κάποιο κρυφο μενου το συγκέκριμενο κινητο , μηπως και χρειαζεται να γινει καποιο calibration στην οθόνη;

----------


## takisegio

> Αρα παω για αλλαγή της οθόνης αφής. ευτυχώς 10 ευρω κανει απο οτι είδα.


απο ebay;;

----------


## takisegio

> Επανέρχομαι μετα απο καιρο στο θέμα , διοτι σήμερα άλλαξα το digitizer το οποιο παράγγείλα απο ebay , αλλα δυστηχώς η αφη εξακολουθει να μην δουλέυει καθόλου.Γνωρίζει κανείς αν έχει κάποιο κρυφο μενου το συγκέκριμενο κινητο , μηπως και χρειαζεται να γινει καποιο calibration στην οθόνη;


καλιμπραρισμα εχει στο μεονου μεσα αλλα μαλον αυτο που παραγγειλες ειναι "πολυ κινεζικο" και δεν δουλευει.ειναι χαμηλη η τιμη του για να δουλευει

----------


## lakafitis

> καλιμπραρισμα εχει στο μεονου μεσα αλλα μαλον αυτο που παραγγειλες ειναι "πολυ κινεζικο" και δεν δουλευει.ειναι χαμηλη η τιμη του για να δουλευει


Τι να σου πώ , επειδη εχει διαφορους πωλητες στο ebay εκει γύρω παιζουν οι τιμες τους, και ολοι λένε οτι είναι γνησιο. Αντε να βγάλεις άκρη , και υπάρχει βέβαια  η πιθανότητα να έχει προβλημα και η πλακέτα του κινητου.

----------


## takisegio

με τιποτα ,αγορασε καλη ποιοτητα αφης περιπου 30 € λιανικη εχει.κατω στα μερη σου ειναι η NORTONLINE.

----------


## lakafitis

Καλα αμα είναι να δόσω 30 ευρω συν τα μεταφορικα , δεν νομιζω οτι αξιζει. Το κινητο καινουριο κανει 80, και επισης με την συγκεκριμενη εταιρια (NORTONLINE) δεν έχω και την καλυτερη εμπειρια ,  τουλαχιστον οσον αφορα το service της.

----------


## takisegio

ηδη εχασες λεφτα απο τη κινεζια,η λυση ειναι να παρεις αλλο κα ιαν το ανακυκλωσεις αυτο!!!.θεωρω οτι η εν λογω εταιρεια ειναι αρκετα σοβαρη και αξιοπιστη.φιλε Παρασχο τι κανεις;;;

----------


## lakafitis

Καλα ετσι και αλλιως για εφεδρικο θα το χα, το τηλεφωνο. Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια.
Ο Παράσχος ποιος είναι;

----------


## leosedf

Παράσχος= Ο τεχνικός της Nortonline, καλό παιδί τον είχα συναντήσει στην αθήνα στην HTC.

Έχω καιρό να ακούσω νέα του.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hf8MvWuvYTU

----------


## lakafitis

> Παράσχος= Ο τεχνικός της Nortonline, καλό παιδί τον είχα συναντήσει στην αθήνα στην HTC.
> 
> Έχω καιρό να ακούσω νέα του.


Να σου πώ την αλήθεια δεν είχα προσωπικη επαφη μαζί του μονο τηλεφωνικα ειχαμε μιλησει , απλα πέρυσι είχα στειλει ενα κινητο HTC στην εγγυηση, για επισκευη το οποιο δουλεψε για 2 εβδομαδες περιπου και μετα μου ξανακανε τα ιδια.

----------


## lakafitis

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hf8MvWuvYTU


Δεν ανταποκρινεται καθόλου το touch , και δεν μπορω να μπώ καν στο μενου του, για να το καλιμπραρω.

----------


## takisegio

> Παράσχος= Ο τεχνικός της Nortonline, καλό παιδί τον είχα συναντήσει στην αθήνα στην HTC.
> 
> Έχω καιρό να ακούσω νέα του.


+1000 Κωνσταντινε

----------


## takisegio

ακουσε με αν δε παρεις αλλη αφη δεν θα το φτιαξεις-κανε την επιλογη σου!!!!!!!

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Δεν ανταποκρινεται καθόλου το touch , και δεν μπορω να μπώ καν στο μενου του, για να το καλιμπραρω.


έλενξε τις επαφες που παει η καλωδιοταινια στην πλακετα μηπως εχει ξεκολησει καμια επαφη και παρασε τες με καλαι αλλα με κολλητηρι με λεπτη μυτη και με προσοχη

----------

